# Whoever said guppies don't poop alot lied



## rubbie5837

So bought my son 2 guppies because I felt bad about the bettas not taking to him like they have to me. Most of the time when he walks up, they just stare at him. So anyway, from what I remember as a kid, when my dad bred them, they were fun loving little critters that have a zest for life. So he picked out a male (bumblebee) and a nearly clear female (Jasmine). So they have settled into their little home nicely, but man do they poop. I mean more than all 4 of my bettas put together. They only get 2 tiny pinches of flakes a day. So what is with all of this poop? Right now, they are in a 3 gallon kritter keeper awaiting for my 20 gallon to be ready for the bettas, then they will be moving into the 5 gallon. They are still kinda lazy, but they eat like crazy and are getting used to my son (who is responsible for feeding them under my close supervision). I put all of my fake plants that I mistakenly bought for my first betta and they enjoy them. I do use aquarium salt in their tank and they have an airstone and a heater. They get fed some betta flakes (mistakenly bought for my first betta) and seems ok since from my research, they basically eat the same food. I also use prime and do 50%wc every other day with floor cleaning. So basically, I was wondering if there is anything that I am doing wrong or is there anything that I need to add? They are my son's fish and I would really like for him to have a good "first fish keeping" experience.


----------



## jadaBlu

Maybe try feeding a higher protein food and they will absorb more and poop less. I already feed a high protein food to my bettas and I don't find much poop. You can also put sand in the tank I am finding that much easier to clean and if it's light colored sand (like pool filter sand) you can see the poop sitting on the surface. You do have to stir it a little to keep Sulft gasses from getting trapped.


----------



## rubbie5837

The flakes are omega one betta flakes. I just used them because I already had them. I just didn't know flakes weren't good for bettas and all. And since nls isn't available at my lps any more, I went with omega. It's pretty high in protein. But I don't know what (if at all) they were fed at petco but more than likely it was crappy no name flakes. So it could just be that. But the female poops way more than the male. I just looked like how did all of that come out of one tiny fish?! It's more than I expected.


----------



## jadaBlu

Could they have parasites?


----------



## rubbie5837

I don't think so. Their poop isn't white or stingy and they aren't skinny and have a normal appatite. I think they just poop alot.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

They are poop machines for sure! Right now I have an almost ready to "pop" pregnant guppy in the breeding net.... and she is just so messy! :lol: I have to siphon it out daily! There is not really much you can do, I feed mine Omega One Freshwater Flakes Fish Food.


----------



## SplashyBetta

You should get another female. It's best to have a male to female ratio of at least 1:2 because with only one male and one female the male will be constantly bugging the female to bred and she'll get very stressed.


----------



## rubbie5837

Well sad to say, the male didn't make it. And I didn't know that I needed the ratio of 1:2 until after I got them. And when I take the male back to get a replacement, I will be picking up another female. I've just been so busy, I haven't been able to replace the male yet. I will be setting up the 20 gallon, so they will be moving into the 5 gallon. I just didn't feel comfortable having 3 of them in a 2 gallon container.


----------

